

Tell HN: Congratulations Thomas, tptacek new #1 on HN - jacquesm

It looks like Thomas has taken the number one spot.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders
======
tptacek
Want to be like me? Let me show you how; here, in order, are the first ~60
comments SearchYC finds for my username. I'd like to think they tell a little
story about me.

 _:) :) No. Nonsensical. …and? Ghostbusters. Congratulations! No. Yes. No? Not
at this event. Why? Conceded. No. Diaspora. Example? Because? No. Delegate.
Yes. No. YC. No. Ew. Why? Amazon. Why? CHEATER! Homeschooling? Lame. Why?
Hire. Preposterous. Huh? Yep. Thanks! How? Burned! Thanks. Sure. Yes. And C++.
Because? Ouch. Why? Freelancing. …because? Yep. Yes. The game. No. No. Sure.
Yep. No. No. Huh? And? And? Douche. REMARKABLY NO. Uh oh._

------
tptacek
I see your ploy here, Jacques. :P

~~~
jacquesm
Haha, you had me wondering there, but sure, why not, have an upvote on me :)

------
byoung2
Congrats...btw, does anyone know who else besides pg doesn't show up on that
list?

~~~
icey
I don't know who else explicitly doesn't show up, but names drop off the list
if they haven't been active on the site for a period of time (a few months, I
think).

~~~
Mz
I think I read somewhere that it's 60 days (IE if you haven't posted -- or
maybe logged in -- in 60 days, you are dropped). Anyone want to confirm or
deny?

~~~
icey
Found pg's original comment via searchyc.com - it used to be 100 days; that
may have changed though : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048468>

~~~
Mz
Thanks! I just did a little searching on searchyc.com and can't find anything
which contradicts that or indicates it has changed.

I have Swiss cheese for brains these days... :-/

------
kevinskii
Corr(HackerNewsKarma, HackingAbility) = 0.0.

~~~
wglb
I suspect that you might not be very familiar with Tom. Stay tuned and you
will find there is much to learn.

~~~
dillydally
Well, technically speaking, 0 correlation isn't an insult. It just means HN
karma says nothing about your hacking ability.

If, OTOH, he said Corr(HackerNewsKarma, HackingAbility) = -1.0...

~~~
kevinskii
Thanks, exactly right. That wasn't meant at all as an insult against Tom (or
anyone else). It's just that on HN it's easy to develop a tendency to try to
amass karma and lose sight of doing what's really relevant to perfecting our
craft.

------
frossie
_double take_ Wow. The spread of the "average" column is not what i would have
naively expected.

~~~
_delirium
It's some kind of weighted average of recent posts, as opposed to an all-time
average, so it can change a lot day to day.

------
Mz
Congrats!

------
eduardo_f
Congrats from Chicago!

